# How popular are polled Nigerians? Or are people scared to buy them?



## samana (Sep 3, 2011)

I personally wouldn't mind having polled in my herd. I've read enough to understand it and all the odds of herm. etc. 

However, I am curious since I have yet to sell a baby goat...

How popular are polled Nigerian goats? Do people want them, or are people hesitant when you tell them? What have any of you breeders experienced?

Also, I know many of the babies would not be polled but would carry the polled gene (unless I had a homozygous polled buck or something) - does that fact scare people off, or is it something most people desire these days?

Thanks!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

There will always be some people 'afraid' of polled genes, but let me tell ya, if I could get my hands on some polled boers or polled Nubs, I'd have a barn full.

Hopefully you can educate any people that are afraid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 3, 2011)

I think polled is becoming more and more popular but the bloodlines are still very important.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok I have a dumb question. What is Polled genes? And Polled?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 3, 2011)

Polled is no horns. If a goat is polled, then they carry the gene to pass on no horns to their kids.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Sep 3, 2011)

I have pulled Nubs in my herd, i have yet to have any problems with herms. 
I am the biggest wuss for dis budding you have ever seen, i was thrilled to pick up a few polled girls. I am looking at a buck.
Did i say that. holy cow i need another buck like a hole in the head, my young buck as turned into Mr Stinky Poo, ( my frist buck) ppp uuuu!!! But i still love him just no hugs right now LOL!


----------



## rascal (Sep 4, 2011)

samana said:
			
		

> However, I am curious since I have yet to sell a baby goat...


Where are you and how much?  I'd love some polled babies!!! 

Have you pointed out they can be safer with kids? I've had folks pass over my horned stock for the disbudded ones if they want a pet for a kid.....


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 4, 2011)

As long as you don't breed polled x polled you're really not increasing your risk of intersex kids.  To my knowledge polled x horned breedings do not have any higher percentage of intersex than horned x horned.  I'd love to have a few polled animals but there are so many other things to select for it's pretty much at the bottom of my list in terms of what I look for in an animal.  But not having to disbud some of the kids would be the bees knees.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 4, 2011)

samana said:
			
		

> I personally wouldn't mind having polled in my herd. I've read enough to understand it and all the odds of herm. etc.
> 
> However, I am curious since I have yet to sell a baby goat...
> 
> ...


The polled gene is dominant.  The animal cannot carry the polled gene unless it is polled.  Homozygous polled is what increases the risk of a herm.  The hermaphrodite gene is very closed to the polled gene on the loci but is recessive.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 4, 2011)

Funny,  I had posted my above statement, switched tabs to my email and I found this from one of my goats email lists:

"*Polled* March 2011 black nigerian dwarf buckling with small moonspot on side and white tail tip. Very dairy, angular, and wide. In rut now and ready to go to work.  ADGA eligible. Dam has a globular tightly attached capacious udder. Very nice wide open orifices and soft udder texture. Sire's dam producing 10 cups a day as a second freshener. Pedigree includes goats from Wood Bridge Farm, Olson Acres, Dragon Fly Farm, Rosasharn, Irish Whisper, Sugar Creek, Twin Creeks. $200.

Crisp's web page: http://zanzabeeznigerians.weebly.com/zanzabeez-zsr-burnt-to-a-crisp.html
Dam, Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop  http://zanzabeeznigerians.weebly.com/irish-whisper-snap-crackle-pop.html
Sire, Olson Acres Zoot Suit Riot  http://zanzabeeznigerians.weebly.com/olson-acres-zoot-suit-riot.html"


----------



## samana (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone here had experience selling polled goats? And the reactions of buyers?


----------

